
Show HN: Spotiflite – scrape spotify metadata to sqlite - sloev
https://github.com/sloev/spotiflite
======
sloev
Scrapes meta data, like related artists, and where in the world people listen
to the artist, off Spotify and stores in a sqlite4 db.

source code:
[https://github.com/sloev/spotiflite](https://github.com/sloev/spotiflite)

install: $ pip install spotiflite

run: $ spotiflite scrape

------
sloev
like like this (but now in color):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gralXkKSkw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gralXkKSkw)

